

Show HN: load.io a weekend project to track hits - latch
http://load.io/

======
WA
The design is nice, but why don't you go completely random with the URLs for
the stats? Either make the URLs guessable (1000, 1001, 1002, ...) or list them
so that everyone can see them properly or make them unguessable. This way, it
seems sort of private, but it isn't at all, because it just increases 2 digits
within the URL.

~~~
latch
Its using a BSON ObjectId, but I hear what you are saying. thanks for the
feedback!

------
latch
The write up on it: [http://openmymind.net/2011/3/29/tracking-hits-with-load-
io-a...](http://openmymind.net/2011/3/29/tracking-hits-with-load-io-a-sunday-
project)

